# Blair Witch Style movies?



## niffnoff (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys I am running low on my movie list, I have always been a fan of low budget style horror's such as Blair Witch and Paranormal Activity, I was wondering if there are any others you guys can recommend


----------



## toiletstand (May 18, 2011)

like first person?

cloverfield. fun on a big screen and at high volumes.


havent seen these but they get a lot of love: 
REC
REC2
Poughkeepsie Tapes
Monsters


----------



## niffnoff (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, I dig the whole few cast members as possible s'why I fell in love with movies like BWP and Paranormal

Love REC man haven't seen the sequel but I plan on tonight haha, was disappointed by the "Quarantine" version
Will check out Clover and Poughkeepsie 

Thanks man and would love to hear some more movies for me to rent


----------



## Explorer (May 19, 2011)

Skipping what's already been listed...

Man Bites Dog
Diary of the Dead
The Zombie Diaries (actually made before DotD)
The Last Broadcast
Invasion
Alone with Her
Under the Raven's Wing
Welcome to the Jungle (Amazon travelogue)
Bryan Loves You
Home Movie
The Last Exorcism
The Troll Hunter

Is "The Poughkeepsie Tapes" available on DVD? I know it got held up because of its content.

----

I avoided listing a few that I don't believe are up to snuff, but, like niffnoff, I'll be interested in hearing about anything worthwhile I might have missed....


----------



## MikeH (May 19, 2011)

If you want like the fake documentary types:
Paranormal Activity (1 and 2)
Paranormal Entity (just another ripoff)
The Fourth Kind
Quarantine


----------



## niffnoff (May 20, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> If you want like the fake documentary types:
> Paranormal Activity (1 and 2)
> Paranormal Entity (just another ripoff)
> The Fourth Kind
> Quarantine




Quarantine IS Rec but american, I hated it man


----------



## Holy Katana (May 20, 2011)

Cloverfield. It's not exactly low-budget what with all the CGI, but the whole thing was filmed on a video camera. I love films that use nontraditional cinematography like that.


----------

